
Why legendary Disney animator Glen Keane is making art for Google - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/2015/4/1/8323881/glen-keane-duet-disney-google-atap
======
stagas
Not a very constructive comment but his work is extraordinary. Amazing flow,
very emotional and made me feel like a child watching that Duet video. It's
just beautiful.

